

Samsung's tablets rank higher than iPads in owner satisfaction - alok-g
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/31/samsung-tablets-owner-satisfaction-j-d-power/

======
d0mine
_What 's interesting here, however, is that the iPad line was rated the
highest in every category but cost, which was, apparently, a valuable enough
factor to tilt the scale in the South Korean firm's favor._ </quote>

